

The USSR was better prepared for collapse than the US is today - gcv
http://www.energybulletin.net/23259.html

======
xirium
From the article: The population of the United States is almost entirely car-
dependent, and relies on markets that control oil import, refining, and
distribution. They also rely on continuous public investment in road
construction and repair. The cars themselves require a steady stream of
imported parts, and are not designed to last very long. When these intricately
interconnected systems stop functioning, much of the population will find
itself stranded.

I've seen this sentiment before, referenced indirectly from this forum:

Potholes may well be the singular measure of the calamity we are in or about
to face. -- <http://www.kunstler.com/Grunt_SouthAfrica.html>

------
bayareaguy
An interesting hypothesis, but the article is sadly lacking even the most
minimal data necessary to validate the comparisons.

------
run4yourlives
interesting but off topic.

